#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  problemen na dik kwartier met sennheiser

## baloo

Beste, wij zijn echt radeloos, misschien heeft iemand anders hier al hetzelfde probleem voor gehad:

Wij gebruiken bij een voorstelling (enkel spraak) 2 headsets van sennheiser (EW172 G2), dit met de juiste transmitter, ontvanger en te plakken draadmicrofoons.
Wij doen iedere keer soundcheck, geen probleem. Maar na 15-20-25 minuten is er storing. Dit houdt meestal niet de hele tijd aan, maar is veel te storend voor een publiek (dus wordt mic afgezet). Alle microfoons werken, want apart is er geen probleem. Dus heeft dit waarschijnlijk te maken met het niet overeenkomen tussen de 2 headsets. Maar hoe komt dit dat het pas gebeurt na enige tijd?? Is heel vervelend om de oorzaak te zoeken en iedere keer dat we iets vervangen hebben (al zelfs nieuwe draadmic gekocht) denken we dat het nu niet meer zal gebeuren... maar helaas. Kan iemand deze leek een klein beetje hulp bieden??

Bjorn

----------


## Gitarist 62

Al eens een andere frequentie gebruikt op één van de sets? Kennelijk zitten ze bij elkaar in de buurt/storen op elkaar.
Heb je het ook als je maar 1 set gebruikt?


Vul je ook even je profiel in?

----------


## baloo

(ik vul profiel morgen in)
We hebben nog nooit setje apart gebruikt, wel al eens om te testen maar aangezien het probleem maar voorkomt naar 20 minuten dachten wij steeds dat er niets aan was.
Ik heb ook vermoeden dat het aan verkeerde frequentie ligt (we hebben die al aantal keren aangepast), maar is dat dan niet vreemd dat het getik en geruis pas ontstaan na enige tijd?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

misschien een stoorzender elders zoeken dan je send/receive van sennheiser. misschien hebben ze ergens een digitenne ofzo zitten.

----------


## Stevengos

> misschien een stoorzender elders zoeken dan je send/receive van sennheiser. misschien hebben ze ergens een digitenne ofzo zitten.



Lijkt me vreemd, aangezien je dan constant storing zou hebben of een zeer duidelijke periodieke storing, van een externe factor.

Liggen beide receivers vlak bij elkaar? Is (na 20 min.) de storing duidelijker te merken als de sends op bepaalde plekken op het podium staan? Heb je ze al is intern laten nakijken?
Gr. Steven

----------


## speakertech

Het zijn toch wel echte Sennheisers?

Speakertech

----------


## MusicSupport

De zin: "Als er publiek is vallen de zenders weg", doet genoeg alarmbellen afgaan. 

Laat me raden. Sprekers in de zaal of op het podium en jij achterin de zaal met je draadloze ontvangers? Natuurlijk werkt dat feilloos zonder mensen (lees zakken water die in de weg zitten voor draadloze overdracht) ertussen. 

Oplossing; zenders bij of naast het podium via multikabel of losse XLR naar je mixer of de ontvangers veel hoger plaatsen (boven de mensen) en wat verder uit elkaar. Antennes richten heeft geen zin. Gewoon met de punt naar boven; is toch rondom ontvangst.

----------


## baloo

Het betreft echte sennheisers (100 procent zeker, heb de vervalsingen trouwens ook al op internet gezien).
En nee, integendeel, de ontvangers stonden deze keer maar 5 meter van podium, zonder publiek ertussen. 
Onze ontvangers stonden deze keer ook een meter uit elkaar.

Wij gaan maandag sowieso de boel weer eens opbouwen, en 20 minuten wachten :Frown:  en hopelijk doet het probleem zich dan weer voor... dan eens de frequenties veranderen.

Ik hoopte dat iemand al iets gelijkaardige had tegengekomen, jammer genoeg  (nog) niet.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Misschien de frequencyfinder van Sennheiser eens gebruiken om zeker te zijn dat de frequenties elkaar niet beïnvloeden.
Sennheiser Frequency Finder (BETA)

----------


## baloo

Ik ben hier maar eens luid aan het nadenken hoor, maar zou het kunnen zijn dat de ruis begint op het moment dat we voor de eerste keer samen spreken?? De eerste keer dat de 2 receveirs, 1 signaal moeten ontvangen en 1 blokkeren (ook al is dat op andere frequentie)??
Ik zoek echt naar die reden wanneer de ruis en kloptoon echt begint.

----------


## @lex

Altijd wel grappig om vragen mbt storing te lezen (mixer, versterker, speakers, etc.) en de reactie van mede forumleden: laat eerst eens weten wat je gebruikt aan merken/types/instelingen, etc. daarna kunnen we pas een sluitend antwoord geven.

Zodra het over zenders gaat worden de essentiële vragen niet gesteld. Wat mij betreft is van groot belang op welke frekwentie de zenders en ontvangers zijn afgestemd. En vervolgens: wat zit er nog meer in de ether in de regio, en bijvoorbeeld, wat zit er nog meer op die spanningsgroep ingeprikt?

@lex

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Misschien ook eerst eens proberen om 2 andere identieke ontvangers te gebruiken die je ergens anders gaat halen en die zeker in orde zouden moeten zijn. Die stel je dan exact hetzelfde in als je eigen ontvangers.
Als dit wel altijd goed blijft gaan, dan zit het probleem in de ontvangers. 
Als dit ook fout gaat, wissel dan de zenders eens om met 2 andere (heb je het ook met de gewone handzenders?). 
Als het dan goed gaat, zit het probleem bij de zenders...
Dan kan je al beginnen met uitsluiten of het probleem bij de zenders ligt, of bij de ontvangers. Als het tenminste een echt functioneel probleem is.

Ook een kleine opname van de storing zou misschien kunnen helpen, misschien kan iemand dit geluid herkennen.
Of tenminste een goeie omschrijving van het ongewenste geluid. kloppend? tikkend? buzz? hum? zoem? ratel? 
Hoe lang houdt het geluid aan? Steeds een paar seconden en dan weer weg? Of is het dan continu aanwezig?
En het volume ervan tov de spraak. Even luid als het spraaksignaal? Of meer op de achtergrond aanwezig?
Zie je tijdens de storing op je ontvanger de 'RF' of 'AF' balkjes bewegen?

Het is ook niet duidelijk of het steeds op dezelfde locatie gebeurd. Al geprobeerd op het platteland ergens tussen de velden, weg van de stad? Of aan de andere kant van de stad?

Hoe (en hoe lang) heb je getest dat de micro's elk op zich wel goed werken? Urelang getest zonder enig probleem?

Squelch instellling?

Ontvangers hebben line of sight of bijna line of sight? Want de ontvangers op de grond op 5m met 30 man publiek staand ertussen is ook vlakbij, maar levert ook problemen op. Ontvangers staan aan de zijkant van het podium? En er staat geen 30 man tussen de line of sight?

Frequenties?

Dit al geprobeerd:[FONT=Arial] 
- "de onderlinge ruimte tussen de twee frequenties moet minstens 400 kHz zijn  (dus bijvoorbeeld 790.000 en 790.400)"[/FONT]?
[FONT=Arial]- Google [/FONT]'SIFMPRO'
- http://www.akgfrequency.at/check_applet/
Allemaal dingen mbt spiegelfrequenties, intermodulatieproducten, harmonischen, enz.
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...less-sets.html

Pas als we echt meer details weten zullen we gericht suggesties kunnen geven.
De info die we nu hebben is gewoon onvolledig en dan kunnen we bijna niet anders dan antwoorden -> terug naar de winkel of naar de hersteldienst of jezelf bijscholen over frequenties, spiegels, intermodulatie en zenders.

----------


## baloo

Het lijkt soms dat je een professional moet zijn om 2 headsets van sennheiser te gebruiken en dat ben ik zeker niet. Een mens denkt dat je bij zo'n duur materiaal nog weinig problemen zou mogen hebben, en als er dan toch problemen zijn, dan sta je daar met je handen in het haar...
Maar door wat te lezen op internet en hulp van dit forum heb ik heel wat dingen die ik maandag eens zal uitproberen, te beginnen met de frequenties te veranderen. Blijkbaar best de frequenties die al in de bank van sennheiser zit om intermodulatie tegen te gaan.

alvast bedankt voor de hulp en ik laat zeker nog vervolg weten

----------


## Dikke Foaf

> Het lijkt soms dat je een professional moet zijn om 2 headsets van sennheiser te gebruiken en dat ben ik zeker niet. Een mens denkt dat je bij zo'n duur materiaal nog weinig problemen zou mogen hebben, en als er dan toch problemen zijn, dan sta je daar met je handen in het haar...



hehe
tja, je kan altijd een hele dure digitale mengtafel of geavanceerde lichttafel kopen, maar ook daar ga je in de problemen komen als je eigenlijk alleen nog maar van een equalizer en compressor gehoord hebt. 
Een duur professioneel product alleen is nooit een garantie tot succes, de tech moet z'n instrument ook kunnen gebruiken en dat geldt voor alles.
Is niet bedoeld als verwijt, maar ik wil maar zeggen dat een duur professioneel product alleen geen garantie is voor succes.

----------


## speakertech

> Het lijkt soms dat je een professional moet zijn om 2 headsets van sennheiser te gebruiken en dat ben ik zeker niet. Een mens denkt dat je bij zo'n duur materiaal nog weinig problemen zou mogen hebben, en als er dan toch problemen zijn, dan sta je daar met je handen in het haar...
> Maar door wat te lezen op internet en hulp van dit forum heb ik heel wat dingen die ik maandag eens zal uitproberen, te beginnen met de frequenties te veranderen. Blijkbaar best de frequenties die al in de bank van sennheiser zit om intermodulatie tegen te gaan.
> 
> alvast bedankt voor de hulp en ik laat zeker nog vervolg weten



De banken van Sennheiser, bevatten inderdaad frequenties die zonder meer naast elkaar gebruikt kunnen worden. Ze kunnen ook niet door de gebruiker worden veranderd. Om niet helemaal vast te zitten aan de banken is er nog de U-bank, die wel vrij programmeerbaar is.
Het beste kun je dan weer de bank voor Nederland selecteren, die valt momenteel nog in kanaal 63.
Helaas wordt ook dat kanaal binnen een jaar op twee verkocht (verkwanseld)aan de hoogstbiedende telefoon of internetmaatschappij.
De entertainmentsector en de fabrikanten zijn geen partij in deze deals, omdat het over vrijwel ongelimiteerd hoge bedragen gaat.
Het is natuurlijk overbodig te vertellen, dat twee systemen nimmer op dezelfde frequentie mogen werken. Namen en kanaalnummers is mooi, maar dat verbergt wel essentiële informatie
Speakertech

----------


## @lex

Sennheiser bank in TV kanaal 63 begint met:

806.300MHz
807.500MHz
808.400MHz
811.100MHz
812.750MHz

Met die frekwenties kan je met een 500 serie (G1, G2 en G3) gewoon geen storing krijgen. Gebruik je 300 of 100 serie dan kan ik zo uit het hoofd geen raster reproduceren. Maar internet biedt die info vast wel.

En inderdaad: hoe professioneler, meestal hoe geavanceerder en daarmee dus (mogelijk) complexer:

Een jaren 60 Douwe Egberts koffiezetapparaat bedienen is toch een stuk gemakkelijker dan een professionele espresso/cappuccino bar!

@lex

----------


## drummerke

Welke apparatuur staat er allemaal in de buurt van je draadloze ontvangers? Cd speler? laptop? audio kaarten? 

Ik heb in het verleden heel wat problemen gehad met storing en was gewoon een vijandige reactie tussen mijn ontvanger en externe USB audio kaart (in combinatie met digitale mixer). Die 2 dingen van elkaar verwijdert en weg was mijn probleem.

----------


## SPS

Je hebt toch geen gsm's aanstaan hoop ik?
Laatst nog duidelijk hoorbaar in de wereld draait door notabene! Ook bij de TV verloedering dus..In de hoogtijdagen van de NOS ondenkbaar

Nog even terugkomend op je opmerking dat het misschien begint als beide micro's worden besproken: het zijn FM gemoduleerde signalen. Op zich zou het dus kunnen dat het effect sterker is als de frequentiezwaai groter wordt (meer uitsturing)
Daarom ook die rasters. Om dit effect te vermijden.
Wat ook tot problemen kan leiden is het heel dicht bij elkaar brengen van de zenders (de bodypacks dus)
Als je dan op een spectrumanalyser ziet wat er aan mengprodukten wordt geproduceert... daar schrik je van.
Kan dus zomaar gebeuren bij een leuk innig duetje...
Paul

----------


## EL_Loco

> Sennheiser bank in TV kanaal 63 begint met:
> 
> 806.300MHz
> 807.500MHz
> 808.400MHz
> 811.100MHz
> 812.750MHz
> 
> Met die frekwenties kan je met een 500 serie (G1, G2 en G3) gewoon geen storing krijgen. Gebruik je 300 of 100 serie dan kan ik zo uit het hoofd geen raster reproduceren. Maar internet biedt die info vast wel.
> ...



Je bedoelt hoop ik toch: deze frequenties geven geen merkbare interferentie met elkaar wat storende factoren oplevert op deze frequenties  :Wink: 

Uiteraard zijn die frequenties ook perfect bruikbaar voor een 300 of 100 serie. Echter moeten die dan natuurlijk wel in dezelfde band zitten  :Smile: 
(wat uit mn hoofd de E band is, volgens sennheiser)

Overigens kan je nog steeds storende invloeden hebben van oa digitale TV en overige rommel in de lucht..

----------


## @lex

> Je bedoelt hoop ik toch: deze frequenties geven geen merkbare interferentie met elkaar wat storende factoren oplevert op deze frequenties 
> 
> Uiteraard zijn die frequenties ook perfect bruikbaar voor een 300 of 100 serie. Echter moeten die dan natuurlijk wel in dezelfde band zitten 
> (wat uit mn hoofd de E band is, volgens sennheiser)
> 
> Overigens kan je nog steeds storende invloeden hebben van oa digitale TV en overige rommel in de lucht..



Met de 100 en 300 serie kan je niet alle frekwenties gebruiken: die zenders zenden breedbandiger dan de 500 serie. Hierdoor kan  de onderlinge interferentie een stuk groter worden wat storing tot gevolg heeft. Dit is ook wel logisch anders zou je tot 16 goedkope serie honderd zenders gebruiken en is er (bijna) geen reden meer te kiezen voor de (veel) duurdere serie 300 en 500, afgezien van wat praktische verschillen (koptelefoonuitgang, XLR/jack, display features, etc.)

@lex

----------


## EL_Loco

> Met de 100 en 300 serie kan je niet alle frekwenties gebruiken: die zenders zenden breedbandiger dan de 500 serie. Hierdoor kan  de onderlinge interferentie een stuk groter worden wat storing tot gevolg heeft. Dit is ook wel logisch anders zou je tot 16 goedkope serie honderd zenders gebruiken en is er (bijna) geen reden meer te kiezen voor de (veel) duurdere serie 300 en 500, afgezien van wat praktische verschillen (koptelefoonuitgang, XLR/jack, display features, etc.)
> 
> @lex



ow, damn, helemaal vergeten ja..
Ik eet mn woorden  :Wink:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Met de 100 en 300 serie kan je niet alle frekwenties gebruiken: die zenders zenden breedbandiger dan de 500 serie. Hierdoor kan  de onderlinge interferentie een stuk groter worden wat storing tot gevolg heeft. Dit is ook wel logisch anders zou je tot 16 goedkope serie honderd zenders gebruiken en is er (bijna) geen reden meer te kiezen voor de (veel) duurdere serie 300 en 500, afgezien van wat praktische verschillen (koptelefoonuitgang, XLR/jack, display features, etc.)
> 
> @lex



Dat klopt niet. Alle EW zenders zijn qua geluidskwaliteit én RF gedeelte identiek. Het enige verschil is de software die op de kastjes draait.
In de EW-100 zit ook een user bank (de U-bank), hierin is het mogelijk zelf frequenties te kiezen.
Als je SIFM gebruikt om deze te berekenen zie je dat je tot maximaal 18 EW-100 G2 setjes probleemloos naast elkaar kunt gebruiken.

Sterker nog: SIFM maakt helemaal geen onderscheidt tussen een EW-100, EW-300 of EW-500. Deze vallen allemaal onder de noemer "EW G2 standard". Er bestond blijkbaar wel een EW G2 professional range (te zien in SIFM) die met een kleinere bandbreedte werkte.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## EL_Loco

> Dat klopt niet. Alle EW zenders zijn qua geluidskwaliteit én RF gedeelte identiek. Het enige verschil is de software die op de kastjes draait.
> In de EW-100 zit ook een user bank (de U-bank), hierin is het mogelijk zelf frequenties te kiezen.
> Als je SIFM gebruikt om deze te berekenen zie je dat je tot maximaal 18 EW-100 G2 setjes probleemloos naast elkaar kunt gebruiken.
> 
> Sterker nog: SIFM maakt helemaal geen onderscheidt tussen een EW-100, EW-300 of EW-500. Deze vallen allemaal onder de noemer "EW G2 standard". Er bestond blijkbaar wel een EW G2 professional range (te zien in SIFM) die met een kleinere bandbreedte werkte.
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Hmm, ik kan me herinneren dat ik een keer met veel moeite 12 zenders EW100 in een raster heb weten te frutten, verre van stabiel was dat niet. EW500's een tijd lang 14 in een band gebruikt zonder problemen.
Ben nu een beetje confuus

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Als de EW-500 een andere zendtechniek zou gebruiken, waarom zijn alle Sennheiser EW producten dan onderling uitwisselbaar?

Een EW-100 zender werkt prima in combinatie met een EW-500 ontvanger. Een EW-500 zender ook prima op een EW-100 ontvanger...
Idem met de EW-300 reeks...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## @lex

> Als de EW-500 een andere zendtechniek zou gebruiken, waarom zijn alle Sennheiser EW producten dan onderling uitwisselbaar?
> 
> Een EW-100 zender werkt prima in combinatie met een EW-500 ontvanger. Een EW-500 zender ook prima op een EW-100 ontvanger...
> Idem met de EW-300 reeks...
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Die uitwisselbaarheid is mogelijk vanwege zelfde compander en modulatietechniek. Maar de bellcurve van een 100 is voor zover ik weet een heel stuk breder dan een 500 en overlapt daardoor ook veel sneller met naburige zenders. Dit wil niet zeggen dat de centerfrekwenties niet overeenkomen.

Mijn vuistregel als je geen problemen wilt hebben:

max 4 stuks 100 in een TV kanaal
max 8 stuks 300 in een TV kanaal
max 12 stuks 500 in een TV kanaal

En nu komen er vast reacties dat er veel meer in een TV kanaal kan. Het zal best mogelijk zijn, maar ik hanteer deze vuistregel en heb de ervaring dat bij kanalen dichter op elkaar zetten de problemen snel ontstaan (zeker als je elke dag op een andere locatie staat).

Ter overdenking:

Setje 100 met beltpack/lavalier: €460,-
Setje 500 met beltpack/lavalier: €807,-

Dit verschil betaal je niet alleen voor de extra features maar voor de bandbreedte van de zender en selectiviteit van de ontvanger.

@lex

----------


## showband

gelijk heb je.

wij draaien al een paar jaar met een setup met 6x EW300 en 3x EW100.
Die werkt tot nu toe feilloos. Naast 2x AKG sets.

Idak gebruikt er helemaal veel tegelijk. Dus een wet is het niet.

----------


## JVS

> Die uitwisselbaarheid is mogelijk vanwege zelfde compander en modulatietechniek. Maar de bellcurve van een 100 is voor zover ik weet een heel stuk breder dan een 500 en overlapt daardoor ook veel sneller met naburige zenders. Dit wil niet zeggen dat de centerfrekwenties niet overeenkomen.



De LF & HF-modules van een EW100, 300 en 500 zijn 100% identiek, ik heb zojuist de servicemanual er even op nageslagen. Enkel de software is wat anders (zoals hugo al aanhaalde).

----------


## speakertech

> De LF & HF-modules van een EW100, 300 en 500 zijn 100% identiek, ik heb zojuist de servicemanual er even op nageslagen. Enkel de software is wat anders (zoals hugo al aanhaalde).



Servicemanual? Da's mooi. Waar haal je die?

Speakertech

----------


## jakkes72

Volgens deze link kun je onderstaande aantallen gebruiken:
EW 100 G3          12
EW 300 G3          24
EW 500 G3          32

Dit zijn dan waarschijnlijk de van te voren geprogrameerde presets....
Maar kunnen we dan ook, als we de U-bank gebruiken, met een EW100 wel 24 setjes gelijktijdig gebruiken?

Zelf heb ik 4 setjes EW 312 G3. Wat ik vooral daar positief vind is het feit dat de ontvanger via software uitgelezen kan worden (WSM)

----------


## @lex

> Volgens deze link kun je onderstaande aantallen gebruiken:
> EW 100 G3          12
> EW 300 G3          24
> EW 500 G3          32
> 
> Dit zijn dan waarschijnlijk de van te voren geprogrameerde presets....
> Maar kunnen we dan ook, als we de U-bank gebruiken, met een EW100 wel 24 setjes gelijktijdig gebruiken?
> 
> Zelf heb ik 4 setjes EW 312 G3. Wat ik vooral daar positief vind is het feit dat de ontvanger via software uitgelezen kan worden (WSM)



Ik denk dat je het met deze aantallen hebt over de volledige bandbreedte van de zender. Dit is 42MHz. Ik heb het met mijn aantallen over de bandbreedte van één televisiekanaal. Die breedte is 8MHz en daarin kunnen volgens mij echt geen 32 zendfrekwenties (500 serie) ondergebracht worden. Zo zal dit ook gelden voor de 300 en 100 serie.

@lex

----------


## EL_Loco

> Ik denk dat je het met deze aantallen hebt over de volledige bandbreedte van de zender. Dit is 42MHz. Ik heb het met mijn aantallen over de bandbreedte van één televisiekanaal. Die breedte is 8MHz en daarin kunnen volgens mij echt geen 32 zendfrekwenties (500 serie) ondergebracht worden. Zo zal dit ook gelden voor de 300 en 100 serie.
> 
> @lex



volgens mij hebben ze het inderdaad over de band waarin dat ding leeft, dus grofweg At/mE (in NL)
Deze 32 zijn ook wel heel positief berekend, er valt altijd wel een frequentie weg door rotzooi in de lucht, maar ongetwijfeld zal het prima werken in een volkomen afgeschermde atoombunker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moderator

Heeren,
Verliezen we het discussieonderwerp niet teveel uit het oog door een te gedetailleerde focus op de zend specs van dit vraagstuk?
Gerede kans dat dit onderdeel is van de oorzaak, maar zullen we niet eerst moeten vaststellen wat het probleem is voordat we de diepte in kunnen gaan?

En aangezien het bekend is over welke type sennheiser het gaat, lijkt mij het babbelen over andere types net zo relevant als de kleur van het ondergoed van prinses Maxima, leuk om te weten, maar moet dat hier?!?

----------


## @lex

> Zodra het over zenders gaat worden de essentiële vragen niet gesteld. Wat mij betreft is van groot belang op welke frekwentie de zenders en ontvangers zijn afgestemd. En vervolgens: wat zit er nog meer in de ether in de regio, en bijvoorbeeld, wat zit er nog meer op die spanningsgroep ingeprikt?
> 
> @lex



Deze vragen stelde ik twee pagina's geleden. TS heeft er nog steeds geen antwoord op gegeven.

Als het antwoord is 806.125 en 806.175 zijn we hier inderdaad al veel te lang over aan het ouwehoeren.

@lex

----------

